# SNOW GOOSE DUMPING ( WANTON WASTE )



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

WELL THIS WEEKS OUTDOOR NEWS HAS A REPORT OF TWO PLACES OF SNOW GOOSE DUMPING IN MINNESOTA. THE GAME WARDEN FROM CENTER CITY REPORTED ONE DUMPING OF 40 UNCLEANED BIRDS AND ANOTHER WARDEN IN THAT AREA REPORTED A DUMPING OF 55 BIRDS. PLEASE IF YOU KNOW OF ANYBODY DOING THIS TURN THEM IN. WE DON'T WANT OR NEED THEM IN THE FIELD.


----------



## swany25 (Sep 3, 2005)

Makes me want to uke:


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

I don't know exactly what happened but I can probably guess. I am sure neither of these cases started with the bums intending on dumping their birds once they got home....I would have left them in whatever state they where hunting if that was their intention. What probably happened is ignorance of the fact that it was well into the 70's that weekend in most states and you HAVE to clean your birds daily, otherwise they are probably going to be worthless. We hunted that weekend also and cleaned our birds daily, I always bring along knives, bags and a couple large coolers so we can do this if need be.....usually in the spring when the big push hits SD it is cool and getting below freezing at night and your probably fine. I am sure these guys got home and started to clean the birds and found out they where skunky......probably an honest mistake with a little stupidity mixed into the recipe. 
What pizzes me off is these morons left them somewhere they could be found.....dig a dam hole or find a ditch in a WAY off the beaten track where you and only you would probably ever go and bag them and cover them so no one could find them.....I have never done this, but it would have been better then letting the media get their hands on it like they did and make it a top story in the MLPS area. The real damage done was in the eyes of the public......just a bunch of morons......and I am sure this did not happen in just Minnesota this particular weekend.


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

i know this may be unfavorable, but the snow geese population is out of control about 4 million birds, is it really bad thing if 100 birds were killed and wasted, it might actually help the resourse in the long run. i know i might hammered for this, but if it helps their habitat at all, i say good riddens.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

THERE IS NO REASON TO JUST WASTE BIRDS. PUT THE THINGS IN YOUR GARBAGE. THIS GOES ON ALL TO OFTEN TO JUST BE AN HONEST MISTAKE. SOME PEOLPE ARE OUT FOR THE BIG KILL AND SOME PHOTOS. I DON'T WANT THEM HUNTING AND WE DON'T NEED THEM IN THE FIELD. I DON'T CARE IF THE POPULATION IS HIGH OR NOT THAT'S NO EXCUSE TO WASTE THE RESOURCE. THESE ARE THE SAME TYPE THAT SHOOT DUCKS STOMP THEM IN THE MUD AND KEEP SHOOTING. DON'T BELIEVE EVERYTHING THE GOVERNMENT TELLS YOU. BY THE WAY I AM FROM MINNESOTA AND THIS IS NOT ABOUT WHERE THESE PEOPLE ARE FROM. WE JUST NEED TO CATCH AND TURN THEM IN. CALL TIPS IF YOU HAVE ANY INFORMATION. NO EXCUSES FOR BEING STUPID.


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

I refuse to read a post in all caps.....hit that small key on the left side of your keyboard and try again.


----------



## ryan1 (Feb 21, 2006)

This kind of thing makes us look really bad especially during the year that the conservation season is being revaluated by the Feds and could potentially not even happen next year. Just more to crap to use against us for those that may be agianst hunting snow geese in the spring.


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

I agree goosecaller, the birds probably got spoiled from the heat. There are very very few hunters that would purposely dump their birds in a ditch. I also agree that they should have dug a hole and buried them, if they did this on purpose then they need to be punished but you cant punish someone for disposing of spoiled meat.


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

sodakhunter13 said:


> but you cant punish someone for disposing of spoiled meat.


But actually u should.....it don't take a lot of smarts to know you have to clean your birds when it is in the 70's.....heck I don't even like to let them go all day in the spread, try to get them in the shade so they don't cook.


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

I dont think this was a mistake at all. If we new who these people where you would most likely find that the hunt private land without permission and take over there limit at any chance. It is a sad thing but there are hunters out there that just do not care about the resource and they r just there to get there trigger fingure off. They seem to be pretty lazy cause the could not even waste the birds in a spot they would not be found in. I bet it is not there first time and i hope these losers somehow get busted. :******:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I think you guys are kidding yourselves if you think they were thrown b/c the meat went bad. It is a possibilty but I think it's highly unlikely. They were just lazy and careless, bottom line. I'd put my money on it anyway. No coverup necessary for these guys.

Spring season is great but not enough people think or care about the aftermath of the plentiful meat.

M&M (Meat & Memories are 2 of the only things you get to take away from all the time & money spent, so why not do it???) :eyeroll:


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

There could be a chance of them rotting if they were NR, if you follow the laws you cant breast out 60 geese a day and put them in your cooler for transport (its illegal to transport game without plumage.) I have had some problems with this in the past and it can suck when you run out of cooler room. But all you have to do is stop at a gas station every few hours on the way home and buy some new ice for the ones that wont fit in the coolers, i had to do this before and its a pain in the ***...especially when you have a good trip..... you have to spend the money for ice.....but hey you spent the money on the steel to bring them down, the least you can do is use them.

Point being it may be possible.......but would i believe it ...not a chance....maybe in one out of 10 cases this may be true but the other 9 out of 10 times they are just lazy and dont want to clean the birds if you care you will find a way.

Grab a 12 pack and sit in the garage and BS...sometimes thats just as fun as the hunt :beer:


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

lack of respect for the resource thats all this is


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Theres alot of "hunters" out there who dump "sky carp".

I come across piles of them every year in ditches during season, and I see alot of uncleaned birds in dumpsters back home behind the motel.

Ive had a freezer quit on me, had to throw two deer and alot of ducks and geese, ****** me off pretty good, but most of the stuff you see in ditches was put their on purpose.

If you just want to shoot, buy a box of clays.

I think its more common in spring, guys go out and kill 80-90-100+ birds, dont want to clean em.

I would be in favor for a spring limit in ND, 50 birds or so, this may cut back on waste a little.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

that might not be a bad idea brokeback, i mean barebackjack


----------



## duckhuntinfool (Oct 24, 2006)

Makes me sick 
its not hard to know when you should clean your birds because its warm out
absolutely BULL$HIT


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

My ? is why would they waste the time bringing them all the way back to eastern MN when they could have taken care of it before they left SD?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I don't give a Flying Far Fig Nugan if their cooler was too small. My Durango is packed meaning no room for dead birds. I have one of those ext shelfs on my hitch where I carry 1 to 2 55 gal rubber made containers. I know how many birds I can fit in there. I don't go over that number. If you bring a small cooler then you kill a small amount of birds. STOP MAKING EXCUSES for these PIGS! They give us good guys a bad name. I don't care if it is a conservation season or not. You kill what you can handle and no more. You treat the birds with respect. Everyone wants the big kill picture to hang in their office and to brag about. But then they don't want to be responsible after the picture was taken.

Oh and I guess the new rule is kill all day even if it is a 100 degrees. Don't worry if your birds spoil. You can just burry them. uke: I wonder how many eary season honkers get burried then. Like I said above. Stop justifying it. There is a 100 different ways to find out what the temp will be the next day. Plan accordingly. :eyeroll:

Hey goose_caller how do you know they were hunting SD??


----------



## COYOTEKILLER2004 (Sep 4, 2005)

> Hey goose_caller how do you know they were hunting SD??


BUSTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Good call PC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

Just a guess since that was where the migration was that weekend.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

They didnt want to dump them close to where they were hunting as they were concerned that someone would connect them to the crime. Once they got on the road they were not sure where to dump them.They got close to home and were comfortable with their dump site as they knew the area.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Couldn't they have just thrown them in there OWN dumpster or garbage can and been perfectly legal?


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

PJ said:


> Couldn't they have just thrown them in there OWN dumpster or garbage can and been perfectly legal?


you might be right. Or would they of had to make an attempt at cleaning them first? when is a bird considered "in your possesion" b/c once that happens its yours to do what you want with it... eat it, freeze it, throw it out, donate it, or whatever you want.

which brings me to another point. If you don't want your birds, give them to a food shelf. They LOVE getting wild game, especially in areas where native americans frequent them. The food shelves like to make them traditional meals whenever possible. They prefer them to be profesionally processed, but if you clean them up and package them well they will be more than happy to take some birds off your hands.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

PJ said:


> Couldn't they have just thrown them in there OWN dumpster or garbage can and been perfectly legal?


No, you have to clean the birds you shoot; hence the term: Wanton Waste.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

you have to make an effort to claim at least the breast meat I believe on game birds.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I am pretty sure that in North Dakota you can legally throw your birds away. I am not 100% sure, and I do not agree with it. I believe that wanton waste relates to the recovery of birds. However, I doubt it is legal to throw away birds, regardless of if it is your own garbage were the infraction took place in MN.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Wanton Waste

All migratory game birds killed or crippled shall be retrieved, if possible, and retained in the custody of the hunter in the field. You may retrieve dead or injured birds by hand or from a motorboat under power, but crippled birds may not be shot from a boat under power or in motion due to motor power.

This is the definition of wanton waste from the federal goverment rules and Reg. There is nothing saying U have to clean or eat what you shoot. Now saying that I dont like it. I clean and eat everything I shoot accept for coyotes and crows. I feel it is my personal responsibility as a hunter not to mention if U know how to cook game it taste better than any meat U could buy in the store.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I can't believe the excuses people try to come up with to justify throwing away animals that they have killed. If you aren't going to use the meat you are just that, a killer, and not a hunter. It makes me sick!!


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Just to clarify, the ND wanton waste rule is more restrictive than the fed rule. It was modified in 2003 to address bird dumping intra-trip:

"No person shall kill, cripple, waste, destroy, spoil, or abandon the edible flesh of any migratory game bird or upland game without making a reasonable effort to retrieve the bird/animal, and retain it in his/her actual custody, at the place where taken and between that place and either (a) his or her personal permanent residence, (b) taxidermist or (c) a common carrier. Edible flesh means the breast meat of any game bird or the hind legs and lower back of a squirrel."


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm just kind of shocked people thought it was legal to dispose of any un-touched/un-cleaned birds. Not saying they do it at all but it's just surprising to see. Maybe the NDGF didn't adverstise it good enough but everyone I associate myself and hunting w/ got the memo. :wink:


----------



## Mr. Lee (Oct 12, 2002)

First of all.....To suggest that goose caller did this is uncalled for. I think an apology is in order!

But.....it appears PJ is right.(but....he being from MN....that comes as no surprise)



> No person shall kill, cripple, waste, destroy, spoil, or abandon the edible flesh of any migratory game bird or upland game without making a reasonable effort to retrieve the bird/animal, and retain it in his/her actual custody, at the place where taken and between that place and either (a) his or her personal permanent residence, (b) taxidermist or (c) a common carrier. Edible flesh means the breast meat of any game bird or the hind legs and lower back of a squirrel."


 Nowhere does it say you have to eat the birds once you bring them to your personal permanent residence.

Also...it appears that you cannot even cut the legs off of a bird before you reach home....as these should qualify as edible flesh.

PJ for president!!!!


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

Edible flesh means the breast meat of any game bird or the hind legs and lower back of a squirrel."[/quote]
Nowhere does it say you have to eat the birds once you bring them to your personal permanent residence.

Also...it appears that you cannot even cut the legs off of a bird before you reach home....as these should qualify as edible flesh.

PJ for president!!!![/quote]

If you read it says a squirrel must retain their legs, not a snow goose.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Mr. Lee said:


> First of all.....To suggest that goose caller did this is uncalled for. I think an apology is in order!
> 
> But.....it appears PJ is right.(but....he being from MN....that comes as no surprise)
> 
> ...


Mr. Lee you're killin me! :idiot: :lost:


----------

